# Storck Powerarms Carbonkurbel 317gr LEICHTBAU OHNE ENDE



## _cube_ (24. Mai 2007)

*VERKAUFE STORCK POWERARMS CARBONKURBELN 317/318gr. TOP ZUSTAND! 

Seit Jahren bestimmen STORCK Carbon Kurbeln das Weltniveau. Die STW-Werte sind nach wie vor unerreicht. Formschön und effektiv veredeln die Powerarms  jedes Mountainbike.
*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330124413038&rd=1&rd=1


----------

